

Debian Wheezy release schedule - kaeso
https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2013/04/msg00006.html

======
jgmmo
I'm getting a Chrome warning: "The site's security certificate is not
trusted!"

~~~
sebastinas
You're probably missing SPI's root certificate, which is available from
<http://www.spi-inc.org/ca/>, or if you're using a Debian system, from the ca-
certificates package.

There is also the HTTP version available at: [http://lists.debian.org/debian-
devel-announce/2013/04/msg000...](http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-
announce/2013/04/msg00006.html)

